# Suche arcadelastiges Rennspiel.



## Negev (8. März 2014)

Servus...

hab lange kein Rennspiel mehr gezockt. Mein letztes Game, das ich intensiv gespielt hab, war NfS Underground 2. Hier mochte ich besonders die direkte Steuerung! 
Aber neue Grafikkarte (R9 290) neues Spiel...

10 Jahre später versuchte ich mich an NfS Most Wanted und wurde bitter enttäuscht. Die Lenkung fühlt sich nicht direkt an - alles ist irgendwie zeitverzögert bis schwammig (keine Ahnung wie ich das korrekt beschreiben soll). Zudem lockt das Spiel auf 30 fps - wenn man 4xAA aktiviert, ein Unding.

Hat jemand ne hübsche Alternative mit guter Grafik und direkter bzw. arcadelastige Steuerung?
Dacht an Grid 2. Könnt ihr hierfür ne empfehlung aussprechen?


----------



## DKK007 (8. März 2014)

Ich habe NfS Hot Pursuit von 2010. Kann es allerdings nicht mit den älteren Spielen der Serie vergleichen.


----------



## Finallin (8. März 2014)

Von Grid 2 kann ich persönlich nur abraten, denn die Steuerung ist in meinen Augen ein schlechter Witz, man kann kaum eine Kurve nehmen, ohne in den Drift zu müssen. 
Schau dir mal Trackmania 2 Canyon an, das könnte etwas für dich sein, ist sehr Arcadelastig, hat aber eine saubere/direkte Steuerung.


----------



## RofflLol (8. März 2014)

TrackMania United Forever oder Trackmania ² Canyon.


----------



## Lemurer (8. März 2014)

Ich spiele Grid2, oft auch im MP. Und finde es macht ziemlich Spass. Das mit dem Drift in den Kurven mag stimmen, aber man gewöhnt sich daran. Man braucht halt  ein bißchen Zeit um sein Auto für eine bestimmte Strecke zu finden, aber dann macht es Fun.


----------



## Galford (8. März 2014)

- Blur
Blur im Test: Ein überzeugender Arcade-Racer mit Mario Kart-Feeling

- Split/Second (allerdings auch nur 30 Frames)
Edit: Video Review http://www.gametrailers.com/reviews/dh5idy/split-second-review
Split/Second: Velocity-Test - Explosiver Rennspiel-Spaß und pure Schadenfreude


Ansonsten, wenn es in Richtung Rally gehen darf, Dirt 2 und Dirt 3.




Negev schrieb:


> 10 Jahre später versuchte ich mich an NfS Most Wanted und wurde bitter enttäuscht. Die Lenkung fühlt sich nicht direkt an - alles ist irgendwie zeitverzögert bis schwammig (keine Ahnung wie ich das korrekt beschreiben soll). Zudem lockt das Spiel auf 30 fps - wenn man 4xAA aktiviert, ein Unding.



Im Spiel kann man selber nur Supersampling-Antialiasing einstellen, d.h. es handelt sich nicht um irgendein leistungsschonendes 4x AA, sondern erfordert schon einiges an Hardwarepower. Eigentlich lockt das Spiel nicht auf 30 Frames bei 4x Supersampling, jedenfalls nicht auf einer Geforce. Warum du bei einen R290 nicht über 30 Frames hinauskommst, verwundert mich allerdings. Spielst du auf 1440p? Versuch mal eine niedrige Auflösung, und schau ob es dann auf über 30 Frames geht. Wie sieht es mit der CPU aus, mal aus Interesse?


----------



## Thallassa (8. März 2014)

Versuch doch mal das gute Most Wanted. (2005)
Ansonsten ist Asetto Corsa gerade im Steam Sale für 23€ zu haben.


----------



## Galford (8. März 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist Asetto Corsa gerade im Steam Sale für 23€ zu haben.



Das ist aber doch nicht arcadelastig. Wenn du ihm eine Simulation empfehlen willst, solltest du das aber anmerken.


----------



## Thallassa (8. März 2014)

Galford schrieb:


> Das ist aber doch nicht arcadelastig. Wenn du ihm eine Simulation empfehlen willst, solltest du das aber anmerken.


 
War an sich keine Empfehlung, sondern nur eine beiläufige Bemerkung. Die Empfehlung gab's für das alte MW. Ansonsten geh ich davon aus, dass man sich die Spiele nochmal ansieht, bevor man kauft


----------



## Galford (8. März 2014)

Noch eines, auch wenn die Grafik nicht so gut ist:

 - Driver San Francisco
 Ein echter Geheim-Tipp, weil das Spiel zumindest auf dem PC ein wenig untergegangen ist. Das müsste man auch sehr günstig bekommen. War auch schon auf der Heft-DVD der PC Games - man könnte also evtl. auch das Heft nachbestellen, wenn es das noch geben sollte. 
Driver: San Francisco Review | GameTrailers


----------



## Negev (8. März 2014)

Galford schrieb:


> Im Spiel kann man selber nur Supersampling-Antialiasing einstellen, d.h. es handelt sich nicht um irgendein leistungsschonendes 4x AA, sondern erfordert schon einiges an Hardwarepower. Eigentlich lockt das Spiel nicht auf 30 Frames bei 4x Supersampling, jedenfalls nicht auf einer Geforce. Warum du bei einen R290 nicht über 30 Frames hinauskommst, verwundert mich allerdings. Spielst du auf 1440p? Versuch mal eine niedrige Auflösung, und schau ob es dann auf über 30 Frames geht. Wie sieht es mit der CPU aus, mal aus Interesse?


 
Ich geh schon davon aus das es ein 30 fps Lock ist! Die Anzeige bleibt kostrant auf 30 stehn... normalerweiße schwankt der Wert immer.
In Battlefield (auf Ultra) ist alles okay... da komm ich auf die erwarteten fps. 

Mein System: AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230V2,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. H87-HD3
Leider kommt meine neue Röhre erst nächsten Monat. Aktuell zock ich noch auf 1680x1050.

Zu NfS: Absoluter spaßkiller. Vielleicht ist die Steuerung so gewollt aber mir gefällt das absolut nicht.


----------



## Galford (8. März 2014)

Negev schrieb:


> Ich geh schon davon aus das es ein 30 fps Lock ist! Die Anzeige bleibt kostrant auf 30 stehn... normalerweiße schwankt der Wert immer.
> In Battlefield (auf Ultra) ist alles okay... da komm ich auf die erwarteten fps.



Most Wanted (2012) läuft auf einer erweiterten Version der Chameleon-Engine von Criterion, Battlefield 3/4 auf der Frostbite 2/3-Engine. Es ist ja nicht mal die selbe Engine. Der Vergleich ist also nicht unbedingt passend. Wähle doch mal 800x600 + 4x Supersampling an - geht es dann auf über 30 Frames? Edit: Oder lass es einfach bleiben, du magst das Spiel ja eh nicht, darum ist es auch egal.
(2x-faches Supersampling ist allerdings eh schon qualitativ sehr gut)


----------



## Negev (8. März 2014)

Hab jetzt nochmal in den Einstellungen rumgespielt. NfS scheint normalerweiße einmal auf 30 zu locken und einmal auf 60.

Wenn man im Spiel 4x Supersampling anwählt, kommt man nicht konstat auf 60 fps bzw. bleibt immer ne ecker darunter (40-57). Startet man das Spiel neu ist man kostanz auf 30 fps.
Wie gesagt bei 2x Supersampling hab ich kostant 60 fps.

Nunja würd mich interessieren wieso eine R9 290 nicht mit einem 2 Jahre alten Spiel fertig wird? Sind die Anforderungen derart hoch? Oder nur schlampig portiert?


----------



## Galford (8. März 2014)

Negev schrieb:


> Nunja würd mich interessieren wieso eine R9 290 nicht mit einem 2 Jahre alten Spiel fertig wird? Sind die Anforderungen derart hoch? Oder nur schlampig portiert?



1. Hohe Anforderungen
2. Portierung ist mMn okay, aber nicht gut
3. Vielleicht liegt das Spiel nVidia Karten besser
4. 4x Supersampling ist je nach Spiel durchaus fordernd - bei Battlefield 4 müsste das doch ungefähr Resolution-Scale von 200% sein (okay andere Engine, wie angemerkt, aber hast du da 60 Frames?)
5. genau genommen ist das Spiel 1,5 Jahre alt, aber das Spiel ist trotzdem so wie es nun mal ist, deshalb werde ich mich da jetzt auch nicht streiten.


----------



## Negev (8. März 2014)

Galford schrieb:


> aber hast du da 60 Frames?



Bei BF4? Ja, fast durchgehend bzw. immer drüber also zwischen 60-120... im mittel sinds 70 fps, würd ich behaupten. Wie gesagt alles auf Ultra und 4x MSAA. 
Einmal droppte die fps auf 40 aber das war ne Ausnahmesituation (Explo, Trümmer, Wasser ).


----------



## Galford (8. März 2014)

Negev schrieb:


> Bei BF4? Ja, fast durchgehend bzw. immer drüber also zwischen 60-120... im mittel sinds 70 fps, würd ich behaupten. Wie gesagt alles auf Ultra und 4x MSAA.
> Einmal droppte die fps auf 40 aber das war ne Ausnahmesituation (Explo, Trümmer, Wasser ).


 
Ich meinte Resolution Scale auf 200%, dann muss das Spiel mit der doppelten Auflösung berechnet werden (3360x2100 von 1680x1050 ausgehend). Battlefield 4 läuft auf einer anderen Engine, also im Prinzip hinkt der Vergleich sowieso, aber wenn BF4 bei dir mit 200% Resolution Scale und FXAA mit 60 Frames läuft - okay.

Die Benchmarks (mit 1920x1080) hier bei PCGH sagen allerdings, dass bei 200% schon einiges an Performance verschlungen wird. Aber ich hätte gar nicht damit anfangen sollen, es handelt sich eh um eine andere Engine.


----------



## Negev (8. März 2014)

Achso... und 4x Supersampling heißt das auf 200% hochskaliert wird? Danke für die Erklärung... (wüsste nichtmal wo man in BF4 das einstellen könnte). 

Zum Thema 
Trotzdem finde ich die Steuerung von NfS schwammig. Selbst auf 60 FpS... 
Suche also weiterhin nach ner Alternative.

Wie ist den Next Car Game?


----------



## Galford (8. März 2014)

Negev schrieb:


> Achso... und 4x Supersampling heißt das auf 200% hochskaliert wird? Danke für die Erklärung... (wüsste nichtmal wo man in BF4 das einstellen könnte).



 Nur das wir uns da nicht falsch verstehen, es ist natürlich nicht so das von der niedrigen Auflösung auf die höhere Auflösung hochskaliert wird, also nicht wie man es von den Konsolen kennt, wo manche Spiele z.b. von einer niedrigen nativen Auflösung auf 1080p hochskaliert werden.  Bei Battlefield 4 wird Downsampling betrieben. Bei Resolution Scale 200%, wird von 3360x2100 also auf 1680x1050 heruntergerechnet. Aber die Artikel hier auf PCGH können das sicher besser erklären als ich.


----------



## McLarenP1 (17. März 2014)

project cars


----------



## Galford (17. März 2014)

McLarenP1 schrieb:


> project cars



Ernsthaft? Der Threadersteller sucht eine Arcaderacer und nennt Need for Speed Underground 2 als Beispiel, und dann bekommt er als Troll-Empfehlung Project Cars. Und kaufen kann man es im Moment sowieso nicht.

Wenn schon, dann kommt er mit Shift 1 und 2 günstiger an eine Vollversion (!) eines der Spiele von Slightly Mad. Und die beiden sind tatsächlich unrealistischer als Project Cars. Und wenn er z.B. dann schon Shift (als Download 7 Euro bei Amazon) nicht mag, dann braucht er bei Project Cars erst recht nicht zugreifen. 

Ich weiß, es geht hier im Prinzip um die ewige Diskussion ob jetzt Project Cars eine Simulation ist, oder ob es im Vergleich zu Assetto Corsa und dergleichen nicht unrealistischer ist, aber ein waschechter Arcaderacer ist es ebenso wenig. Aber wenn du Rumtrollen willst, dann doch bitte nicht auf Kosten anderer. Und nein, ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass Project Cars eine gute Empfehlung ist, für jemand der einen RICHTIGEN Arcaderacer will. Und das du Rumtrollst, sieht man in anderen Threads (z.B. zu, wer hätte es gedacht, Project Cars).


----------



## Lemurer (19. März 2014)

Negev schrieb:


> Achso... und 4x Supersampling heißt das auf 200% hochskaliert wird? Danke für die Erklärung... (wüsste nichtmal wo man in BF4 das einstellen könnte).  Zum Thema  Trotzdem finde ich die Steuerung von NfS schwammig. Selbst auf 60 FpS... Suche also weiterhin nach ner Alternative.  Wie ist den Next Car Game?


 Next car game macht einen guten Eindruck, befindet sich aber noch in der Entwicklung. Sind nur 3 wagen und Strecken spielbar.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (20. März 2014)

Ja, es läuft auch nur mit 30fps und auch aus anderen Gründen mag der eine oder andere die Nase rümpfen, ich möchte NFS Rivals aber trotzdem mal in den Thread werfen. Ich hatte für die 20€ (fürn Schlüssel only) doch weitaus mehr Spaß als 3x Kino gehen.


----------

